# play house



## Encolpius

Zdravím, jak se řekne česky, když si malé děcka hrajou na "tatínka a maminku"? Znám hrát si na vojáčky, na doktory. Znáte ještě podobné výrazy? Díky moc.


----------



## Plzenak

Zdravím , myslim , že normálně hra na maminku a na tatínka nebo hra na rodiče , na rodinu. Je to v podstatě jedno .


----------



## Petra123

I já zdravím, souhlasím s Plzeňákem, děti "si hrajou na maminku a na tatínka".

A připojila bych pro zajímavost i "hrát na babu" = to play tag, které ovšem nemá s babou nic společného .


----------



## winpoj

hrát si na schovávanou, na honěnou, na pikanou... určitě toho bude ještě víc


----------



## Encolpius

*na pikanou*?! co to je? Díky

a našel jsem ještě na internetu výraz "hrát si *na sochy*", taky nevím, co to znamená.


----------



## winpoj

> *na pikanou*?! co to je? Díky



You got me there. I don't remember exactly. What I remember is that you designate an object called "pikola" that serves as a sort of home base. At some stage of the game it is important to touch pikola. I also recall that we used to say: "Před pikolou za pikolou nikdo nesmí stát, nebo nebudu hrát" for some reason during the game.

Perhaps someone younger will help?


----------



## Petra123

Ad hrát na pikanou:
Pokud se nepletu, jde o hru na schovávanou.
Určí se ten, kdo piká na místě, kterému se říká, jak píše winpoj, "pikola". Otočí se zády k ostatním (např. ke stromu) a počítá nahlas po 10 do 100. Pak řekne: "Před pikolou za pikolou nikdo nesmí stát, nebo nebudu hrát. Už jdu!" Ostatní se během pikání schovají.
Cílem pikajícího je najít někoho schovaného a co nejrychleji se vrátit na pikolu a dotykem (např. stromu) ho "zapikat". Říkali jsme u toho "10, 20 + konkrétní jméno zapikaného a jeho polohu" např. "10, 20 Honza za skleníkem".
Pikající ale zároveň při hledání musí hlídat pikolu, protože schovaný se může nenápadně přiblížit a doběhne-li dřív k pikole, může ho zapikat znovu.
Zapikaný v dalším kole piká, ostatní se schovávají.

Ad hrát na sochy:
S touhle hrou jsem se nesetkala, ale mohlo by jít nejspíš o soutěž, kdo vydrží déle bez hnutí.


----------



## winpoj

Doufám, že něco zase nepopletu, ale o hře na sochy si pamatuju, že se děti nějak pohybují, pak někdo řekne "štronzo" a všichni se musí zastavit přesně v té poloze, v jaké se právě nacházejí. Jestli pak jde taky o to, kdo v té poloze dlouho vydrží, to už nevím...


----------



## nedvidek

Zajímavé téma!
 
My jsme ještě hráli následující hry:
 

Na Čápa
 Jedno děcko je čáp a stojí uprostřed. Ostatní stojí kolem, ready to go.
Čap praví: „Čáp ztratil čepičku, měla barvu barvičku .... Modrou!“ A všichni se rozutečou a musí rychle položit ruku na něco modrého. Kdo nemůže nic najít a čáp se ho dotkne tak musí z kola ven.
 

Na Vodníka
 Pruh modré dlažby je voda a v ní kraluje vodník. Ostatní jsou na jednou břehu a jeden za druhým se snaží přeběhnout na druhý břeh. Vodník se je snaží chytit a pořád líta sem a tam, mává rukama a křičí „Kšá rybičky kšá!“
 

Na písmenka (za název ale neručím)
 Podobná hře Na Čápa. Někdo uprostřed říká následující zajimavou říkánku: Přijela tetička z Číny, přivezla škopíček špíny - a v té špíně plavalo písmenko ... ( např. S).
Všichni utíkaji a musí se dotknout něčeho nebo někoho, co začíná na „s“. Tato hra se hrála v době, kdy Čína byla ještě zaostalou agrarní zemí. Dnes by samozřejmě tetička vozila jiné věci.
 
A teď dvě hry při nichž se proti sobě postaví dvě řady, ze ruce se držících dětí:
 

Král vysílá své vojsko (hra klukovská a docela dobrá)
Velitel jedne řady zařve: „Král vysílá své vojsko a to ... Peška!“ Jmenovaný Pešek se rozběhne a snaží se prorazit řetěz před sebou. Když se to podaří, jeden z těch kdo měl slabé ruce musí ze hry. Když je Pešek zadržen obranným valem, musí ze hry on. Prohrává řada, která je dříve zdecimovaná.
 

Přijela paní z Frýdku  (hra holčičí a velmi slaboduchá)
 
Jedna řada holek se drží za ruce a popochází dopředu a dozadu zpívajíce „Přijela paní z Frýdku - dia dia da.“ Protější řada udělá to samé a zpívá „Co chce paní z Frýdku - dia dia da“  a jde to dál, „Chce míti holčičku - dia dia da“ , „Která to má býti - dia dia da“, Má to býti Krausová - dia dia da“, a tak dále: ... na čem bude seděti, co bude píti a podobně. Ta hra nemá žádný konec, nikdo nevyhrává. Obvykle se jedna řada začne něčemu chichotat až všechny spadnou na zem. Je to zřejmě pozůstatek příběhu o nějaké nymfomanské šlechtičně která trápila poddaný lid svou sexuální fixací na chudá děvčata.
 
Kdo zná další hry?


----------



## Plzenak

nedvidek said:


> Zajímavé téma!
> 
> My jsme ještě hráli následující hry:
> 
> 
> Na Čápa
> Jedno děcko je čáp a stojí uprostřed. Ostatní stojí kolem, ready to go.
> Čap praví: „Čáp ztratil čepičku, měla barvu barvičku .... Modrou!“ A všichni se rozutečou a musí rychle položit ruku na něco modrého. Kdo nemůže nic najít a čáp se ho dotkne tak musí z kola ven.
> 
> 
> Na Vodníka
> Pruh modré dlažby je voda a v ní kraluje vodník. Ostatní jsou na jednou břehu a jeden za druhým se snaží přeběhnout na druhý břeh. Vodník se je snaží chytit a pořád líta sem a tam, mává rukama a křičí „Kšá rybičky kšá!“
> 
> 
> Na písmenka (za název ale neručím)
> Podobná hře Na Čápa. Někdo uprostřed říká následující zajimavou říkánku: Přijela tetička z Číny, přivezla škopíček špíny - a v té špíně plavalo písmenko ... ( např. S).
> Všichni utíkaji a musí se dotknout něčeho nebo někoho, co začíná na „s“. Tato hra se hrála v době, kdy Čína byla ještě zaostalou agrarní zemí. Dnes by samozřejmě tetička vozila jiné věci.
> 
> A teď dvě hry při nichž se proti sobě postaví dvě řady, ze ruce se držících dětí:
> 
> 
> Král vysílá své vojsko (hra klukovská a docela dobrá)
> Velitel jedne řady zařve: „Král vysílá své vojsko a to ... Peška!“ Jmenovaný Pešek se rozběhne a snaží se prorazit řetěz před sebou. Když se to podaří, jeden z těch kdo měl slabé ruce musí ze hry. Když je Pešek zadržen obranným valem, musí ze hry on. Prohrává řada, která je dříve zdecimovaná.
> 
> 
> Přijela paní z Frýdku (hra holčičí a velmi slaboduchá)
> Jedna řada holek se drží za ruce a popochází dopředu a dozadu zpívajíce „Přijela paní z Frýdku - dia dia da.“ Protější řada udělá to samé a zpívá „Co chce paní z Frýdku - dia dia da“ a jde to dál, „Chce míti holčičku - dia dia da“ , „Která to má býti - dia dia da“, Má to býti Krausová - dia dia da“, a tak dále: ... na čem bude seděti, co bude píti a podobně. Ta hra nemá žádný konec, nikdo nevyhrává. Obvykle se jedna řada začne něčemu chichotat až všechny spadnou na zem. Je to zřejmě pozůstatek příběhu o nějaké nymfomanské šlechtičně která trápila poddaný lid svou sexuální fixací na chudá děvčata.
> 
> Kdo zná další hry?


 

Tak z těchto her znám jen tu Na čápa , o zbytku nemám páru  Ještě jsem si teď vzpomenul na jednu hru , ale nevím jak se jmenuje . Vím , že jeden stojí zády k ostatním , zatímco ostatní jsou seřazeni kus za ním a dotyčný říká rychle ´Cukr-káva-limonáda čajrum bum ! ´ a ti za ním se musí dostat co nejblíž k němu zatímco říká to zaříkávadlo ( nebo jak to nazvat ). A pak vyhrává ten , co se k němu dostane nejdřív a zaklepá mu na rameno - a zase se to opakuje .


----------



## .Lola.

ad *Hra na sochy*, jako dítě jsem ji hrála. Je to taková hra, podle všem předem známého "scénáře": prodavač, nehybné sochy, zákazník. Zákazník si vybírá, kterou sochu si koupí, prodavač mu je předvádí - každou sochu může zapnout, oživit (socha většinou dokola opakuje nějakou větu - oblíbená byla třeba věta "Dej mi kačku na žvejkačku." a nějak se u toho hýbe). Končí to tuším tak, že zákazník zjistí, že nemá peníze, prodavač na něj poštve sochy a následuje honička. Kdo chytí zákazníka jako první, stane se v příštím kole zákazníkem.


----------

